# dirtbike gebraucht bis 600



## Freerider21 (16. April 2007)

ja, wie oben erwähnt, suche dirt(street)kiste für meine freundin...
sollte wenn möglichst kein panzer sein ^^ 

also einfach mal anbieten, was ihr so habt ^^ 

wenn möglich mit fotos oder dergleichen 

lg felix


----------



## P3 Killa (17. April 2007)

Morgen, 

ich hab da was.

24seven V24, wurde nie richtig gefahren nur mal zum cruisen in der stadt....
Da mir das street un dirt fahren überhaupt nicht liegt...

bei interesse melde dich









gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (17. April 2007)

hi ich hätte folgendes abzugeben 
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=40963&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## bergamontbiker (17. April 2007)

sers
i würd dir mein bergamont kiez dirt anbieten,welches ja ein gutes street/-dirtbike ist.über den preis lässt sich denk i redn,liegt auf jedn so etwa bei 450vb,also meld dich einfach


----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2007)

Schau mal in meine Bikemarktanzeige, da ist ein wunderbar leichter und schöner Rahmen, ne Gabel könntest du auch noch dazu haben und anderes Zeug auch noch (ausserdem noch Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Innenlager, Pedale usw...)

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Mai 2007)

Schau mal in meine Bikemarktanzeige.
Evtl. ist das ja was für dich.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Flying_Circus (19. August 2007)

Meins ist bei ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150152747237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## MagicDewin (19. August 2007)

Hier falls du noch kein Bike gefunden hast, über den Preis kann man ja dann noch sprechen. MfG..dewin!


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (12. Juli 2008)

hi, ist das bike schon verkauft???
also das von bergamontbiker?!


----------



## FOXRATZER (17. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190237175681&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=009


----------



## TheRacer (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn du auf die 600â¬ noch ein bisschen drauflegst kannst du auch meins haben:

BIKEMARKT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casdo (16. August 2008)

hallo,
hier mein agebot...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/125611/cat/48


----------



## Leopodolski (25. August 2008)

HI
Ich suche auch ein Dirtbike am besten fÃ¼r unter 300â¬ 
Ich weiÃ das ich fÃ¼r den Preis nix verlangen kann ^^ aber ich will blos mit dem bike in der Stadt rumfahren ... 
Zustand ist mir fast egal ich will das es fÃ¤hrt kann auch ein paar kratzer haben des macht mir nichts ^^

Also pls wer ein Bike hat und es nicht mehr braucht dann meldet euch


----------



## abitat (28. August 2008)

Habe dieses anzubieten, Preis ist VB=650, Standort Ruhrgebiet /Düsseldorf. Versandmöglichkeiten müsste ich noch recherchieren...

Habe das Bike so aufgebaut, dass man es auch als Frau (ich!) gut fahren kann, die Gabel is Freeride tauglich und nicht son Klotz wie z.B. die Bomber. Wäre also ein Fahrrad von Frau für Frau^^

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/131465/cat/50/date/1204205728


----------



## SchÃ¶ni (28. August 2008)

Hiho, habe ein Bulls 2.50 Dual Slalom mit brandneuer Avid BB7 und 21-gang schaltung, bei interesse melde dich doch einfachmal, wÃ¼rde mich freuen. Preis: VHB 200â¬

mfg SchÃ¶nii


----------



## DH Bomber (29. August 2008)

hatt er schau mal nach im bike markt flip flop lack usw.


----------



## bikeburnz (4. September 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/130690/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louiis (11. September 2008)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/134478


----------



## Strong (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wollt mal fragen an welchen preis sie gedacht hätten für das bike!!! 
P3 killer

Mfg 
Niklas Strong


----------



## Strong (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wollt mal fragen an welchen preis sie gedacht hätten für das bike!!! 
P3 killa 

Mfg 
Niklas Strong


----------



## Eddylover (17. April 2010)

ich hab das yt industries makken bike zu vergeben schreib ma an wen du  interessiert bist
hab ich im januar gekauft und ich mach dir nen guten Preis
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/in...roduct&info=14


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (20. April 2010)

verkauf mein bergamont ohen reifen und schlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 480â¬

bei interesse meldest dich halt


----------



## nossse (13. Mai 2010)

hätte interesse an ihrem Yt dirt love für wie viel verkaufen sie es??


----------



## freestylebiker (20. Mai 2010)

hätte auch evt. ein bike für dich ist ein cannondale chase in blau mit neuen felgen single speed etc. wiegt auch sehr wenig bilder kann ich dir die tage mal schicken wenn du interesse hast


----------



## ichfahrfahrrad (21. Mai 2010)

hätte ein superfly fixstern
atomlab felgen,manitou sherman

bei interesse schreib mir


----------



## m.u.l.e (29. Mai 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=64707343

bei Interesse per E-Mail melden bitte!


----------



## pille4 (29. Mai 2012)

specialized p1 custom.

link folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondervank (16. Juni 2012)

habe ein NEUES specialized p1 von 2009 ... kannste für 450euro haben ! bei intersse meld dich !


http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/archive/2009/p.bikes/p.1#geometry


----------



## elr (28. Oktober 2013)

Verkaufe ein Dartmoor TWO6PLAYER Dirtbike. Das Fahrrad ist in einem guten Zustand und weist nur geringe Gebrauchsspuren auf. 

Rahmen: Dartmoor TWO6Player 
Gabel: RockShox Team Reba 120mm 
Reifen: MAXXIS 
Lenker: Trukativ HUSSEFELT Riserbar 
Vorbei: Trukativ HUSSEFELT 
Kette: Dartmoore Core Singlespeed 

Gerne kann das Fahrrad in 65549 Limburg an der Lahn besichtigt und probegefahren werden. 

Versand ist für 39,90  (Hermes) auch möglich. 

Bei Fragen einfach eine E-Mail oder Anrufen unter 0163-6386601.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ike,-streetbike,-trialbike/153903036-217-4373


----------

